

Google kills off seven more products  - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15853323

======
vsl2
From what I've heard from people who work at Google, the environment there is
one where there are tons of projects ongoing but seemingly little long-term
dedication/passion in making these products successful.

Employees do what's in their job description but don't go above and beyond
because they don't know if the project is going to be continued to be
supported by upper management. Its a self-fulfillng feeling of inevitable
failure. My impression is that management needs to have better vision and
commitment other than "let's throw everything half-hearted at the wall and see
what may miraculously stick".

However, Google is still the king of search and making gobs of money - at
least they're still doing the biggest and most important part of their
products right.

------
levesque
I was surprised when I learned that google was launching a project to search
for efficient renewable energy sources - doesn't seem like their field at all.
That they are closing it now without having produced much (has anyone heard
about anything they might have figured out?) makes me wonder if there was ever
such a projet or if they did it just for PR.

------
kschua
Could be due to them refocusing on five products as suggested by the late
Steve Jobs to Page

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-steve-jobs-
infl...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-steve-jobs-influenced-
googles.html)

------
kno
How about Brand Fatigue? could it be that people are tired of hearing Google
this Google that. Why can’t Google build brand from the ground up for some of
their products?

------
maukdaddy
UGH very sad to see RE<C going away. With Google's resources , both technical
and people, I thought they would do great things in the renewable energy
space.

------
Roch
Google's 11' strategy to kill product and go crazy on the monetization of GAE,
Maps and things like that doesn't make it the attractive company it used to be
?

------
jamesgeck0
Has the Apache Wave project produced anything approaching the normal Wave
experience yet? I'd love to run it on my own server.

------
hisabness
forgot google health

------
terinjokes
Wave is the latest on the chopping block? You don't say!

------
marshallp
They're diverting resources to google x, so expect something big or bigger
than the self driving car coming out soon.

------
barce
This is politics plain and simple.

